# I must be hallucianting



## wolverine (Nov 12, 2008)

It's midnight on a Friday we been hammered since we got in service, we get dispatched to an unknown medical we show up to the building spend 20 minutes trying to get in until PD showed up and got us in, PT is on a third floor walk up. Here come the kicker the pt chief complain (I am HOT) it's 70 degree outside 100 inside pt is around 350 lbs she is wearing 2 sweaters, sweat pants and all windows are clothed, as me&my partner tried to explain to her after we run the usual assessment that being hot is not a medical emergency, she insist on going to ER and no she can not walk down the stairs, LT called to the scene now the pt claim she can't breath FD called for assist we get her all the way down before we trans to str she decide it's cool outside I want to go back upstairs  Oh how I love my job :wacko:


----------



## traumateam1 (Nov 13, 2008)

That sucks! That really really sucks!
Gotta love EMS and all it's wonders


----------



## Jaybro713 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yea I'd be pissed.  But hey at least it wasn't at 0300.  Then it would suck even worse!


----------



## Flight-LP (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, if she refuses and it is appropriately documented, she can take her own happy a$$ back upstairs............................


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 15, 2008)

*Well my back hurts at the thought of it.......*

Oh Dear.........  hope you have the next few days off!


----------



## flhtci01 (Nov 15, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> Well, if she refuses and it is appropriately documented, she can take her own happy a$$ back upstairs............................



That's what I was thinking too!


----------



## tydek07 (Nov 16, 2008)

wolverine said:


> It's midnight on a Friday we been hammered since we got in service, we get dispatched to an unknown medical we show up to the building spend 20 minutes trying to get in until PD showed up and got us in, PT is on a third floor walk up. Here come the kicker the pt chief complain (I am HOT) it's 70 degree outside 100 inside pt is around 350 lbs she is wearing 2 sweaters, sweat pants and all windows are clothed, as me&my partner tried to explain to her after we run the usual assessment that being hot is not a medical emergency, she insist on going to ER and no she can not walk down the stairs, LT called to the scene now the pt claim she can't breath FD called for assist we get her all the way down before we trans to str she decide it's cool outside I want to go back upstairs  Oh how I love my job :wacko:




Haha, sounds like you had yourself a wonderful shift. I love my job, I love my job, I love my job, ...


----------



## EMTSteve (Nov 19, 2008)

"The stair chair only works for going down, sorry lady... you're going to have to walk back up............... BYE."


----------



## wolverine (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Big Lady Long Stairs*

Thank you all for all the good wishes for my back I do believe 5 more and I am moving to Vermont they just came out with a study that they have the healthiest town there, I wonder if I can transfer there


----------



## Medic9 (Nov 22, 2008)

wolverine said:


> Thank you all for all the good wishes for my back I do believe 5 more and I am moving to Vermont they just came out with a study that they have the healthiest town there, I wonder if I can transfer there



Hey, where is that town and can I go with you?


----------



## wolverine (Nov 24, 2008)

*To Medic 9*

I work in East Orange/Newark NJ come on over we got plenty of hard work hope you enjoy working in semi combat zone h34r: But not to worry PD respond wth us 95% of the time


----------



## firecoins (Nov 24, 2008)

wolverine said:


> I work in East Orange/Newark NJ come on over we got plenty of hard work hope you enjoy working in semi combat zone h34r: But not to worry PD respond wth us 95% of the time



There isn't anything better than being on a job in newark during the 5% PD does not respond.


----------



## SmokeyBear (Nov 24, 2008)

Medic9 said:


> Hey, where is that town and can I go with you?



He can't take you until he takes me first !!   

/had a patient today who was (the last time she was weighed) 514 lbs
//I feel your pain


----------



## wolverine (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: EO/NWK*

It's not that bad Firecoins I work overnight weekend most of the times, me& my partner are in sync and if it look bad we wait for PD I am a combat vet but truth is those kids with guns make me weary


----------



## Medic9 (Nov 25, 2008)

SmokeyBear said:


> He can't take you until he takes me first !!
> 
> /had a patient today who was (the last time she was weighed) 514 lbs
> //I feel your pain




I work in a part of country that has a very high obese population. I hurt my back a few weeks ago lifting a pts legs. The pt passed away about a week later, they had to be taken to a place where they incinerate livestock because a normal crematorium couldn't do it. Last I knew pt weighed 700+

Not sure I would like working in an area that needed PD that much.  I thought about travelling to a large city to work a day or two a week but decided against it.


----------



## wolverine (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re:700+*



Medic9 said:


> I work in a part of country that has a very high obese population. I hurt my back a few weeks ago lifting a pts legs. The pt passed away about a week later, they had to be taken to a place where they incinerate livestock because a normal crematorium couldn't do it. Last I knew pt weighed 700+
> Not sure I would like working in an area that needed PD that much.  I thought about travelling to a large city to work a day or two a week but decided against it.


Brother I don't think you need city work you got enough problem working in the Land of the Giants puny human LMAO wow 700+ the biggest I had was 600+ and we had a Ladder show up for assistance. As for places where you need PD to show up on the scene, it's really not that bad,gangs know if they screw with us they will end up on the losing name, our biggest problems are crisis&drunks


----------



## emtashleyb (Nov 26, 2008)

That reminds me of a call I went to as a student. The man was close to 800 pounds somehow he got to the top floor of a townhome (4 years later it still amazes me) he had an asthma attack called 911 they gave him a neb and he was fine yet he STILL wanted to go to the hospital. That was a 5 hour ordeal of extricating him from his home, finding a way to get him to fit in the medic, the ER having a bed big enough for him. Its a shame his wife just let him stay where he was and brought him whatever he wanted to eat he didnt even have to move to go to the bathroom. If I told you how he went poo it would give you a whole new look on the term brownies


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 26, 2008)

We had a frequent flier Bariatric pt who was over 900. We generally transported her by truck. When airlift was needed we'd have to call for a cargo plane from B.C.


----------



## m_b_williamson (Nov 27, 2008)

lol i think the solution to 80% of lift assist would be to respond 10 days after the call, by then the pt might have lost enough wieght to get up on thier own. i wish i had two or three people i could call to come lift me up when im feeling particularly lazy...


----------



## wolverine (Dec 2, 2008)

*I Like the Way U Think*



m_b_williamson said:


> lol i think the solution to 80% of lift assist would be to respond 10 days after the call, by then the pt might have lost enough wieght to get up on thier own. i wish i had two or three people i could call to come lift me up when im feeling particularly lazy...


Brother I think you are on to something here, I wish my tour chief would go for it :glare:


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Dec 2, 2008)

did she have her bags packed?

I was sitting in a local ED the other day when a patient was bought in with a sore throat. what changed from the presentation the night before? The pt spoke the words: "I can't speak".

I know what the slam shifts are like. I had 3 days on a motor racing track, and we got slammed big time. You are just left at the end of it wondering what just happened.

As we are coming into summer, long hot fridays are hitting. joyful fun!


----------

